

Apple Continues to Resist Bringing Flash to iPhone - meterplech
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/11/18/AR2008111801618.html

======
yan
Flash continues to not be on the iPhone and this story continues to be news. I
don't get it.

~~~
axod
and most iPhone users continue to not care.

------
silencio
I can't decide if this is a good thing or a bad thing. The only reason why I'd
want flash on my iPhone is for some websites...but a lot of those rely on the
assumption that the user is using a mouse. Lots of menus are difficult to
navigate without mouseovers, etc.

I also don't think Flash will be the iPhone's undoing. What's the biggest use
of flash nowadays? Youtube and the like, and possibly _some_ apps like games.
Some games will be nearly impossible to play, and Apple already took care of
the Youtube aspect...

------
smoody
If I were SteveJ, I'd also block it. The iPhone App Store is going to be a
substantial source of revenue. Why would I let people bypass the store and get
apps through Flash for free?

~~~
Brushfire
Becuase those people are your customers, and you want them to upgrade to the
next version of iphone instead of switch to another, superior phone.

I'm not saying there is a superior phone out there, yet, but this is one of
the many features I'll be comparing when my current iphone contract is up.
Most phone consumers are fickle -- apple will not be exempt from this in the
future.

~~~
unalone
I think Apple's counting on no company making a phone that's close to as good
that also supports Flash. To be fair, so far no company's competing very well.

------
MaysonL
Question: do any of you know any iPhone users who _want_ Flash on their
iPhones?

------
biohacker42
Good for them.

Flash is good for animation, as in vector graphic pictures with movement.

It is in no way a superior form of video, as in actual movies.

~~~
iigs
What's wrong with FLV? I don't know much about it but as far as I know it's a
decent container format, especially now that it can wrap H.264 and AAC.

~~~
biohacker42
The competing formats all originated with streaming video in mind, while flash
backed into it.

Just watch a YouTube video compared to the same video streamed over the
internet in almost any other format.

